# What verses can stop Majin Buu?



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2009)

You know, aside from the obvious ones like DC and Marvel.


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

Image 
Saint Seiya
Transformers
Star Wars
Bastard 
Xenogears
FF VI


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Tenchi Muyo
Digimon
Saint Seya
Bastard!
Watchmen


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Tenchi Muyo
> Digimon
> Saint Seya
> Bastard!
> Watchmen


 
Might as well take out Watchmen, since they're apart of the DCU


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Might as well take out Watchmen, since they're apart of the DCU


They are published by them, are they in the same verse?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Which Buu? Makes a slight difference. Pokemon has a shot if the top tiers aren't busy being retarded and illogical.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 9, 2009)

TTGL
Star wars
Warhammer 40K?
Most verses I know about arn't even close to top tier DBZ


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> They are published by them, are they in the same verse?


 
Yes. Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Which Star Wrs Character could? out of Curiosity.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

Which version? No matter I'll go with the strongest

-Saint Seiya
-Bastard!
-Tenchi Muyo
-Dragon Ball(Yeah, he's not the strongest in his own verse)
-TTGL
-Demonsbane
-Touhou
-Gundam(Turn-A and Turn-X)
-Nipponverse
-Slayers
-Digimon
-Pokemon
-Getter Emperor
-Xeno series
-Gunbuster
-Godzilla
-Yamato Takeru(Old and rare anime)

Perhaps Chronicles of the Cursed Sword? Saiyuki?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Naga Sadow, Palps, Nihilus, etc.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Which version? No matter I'll go with the strongest
> 
> -Saint Seiya
> -Bastard!
> ...


I'll believe all of them but Pokemon
Not sure what Godzilla character would work, but he did destroy a black hole.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Arceus at his peak created a universe. Imagine what he was like before he made Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina. Since he was busy making stuff from himself he got much weaker. Also, killing them may destroy you aswell. Seriously, the fabric of space got weaker when Palkia was hurt.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

Pokemon has time and space fuckers not to mention Arceus


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

i forgot to add earthbound. Arceus? he lacks feats, and Flavor Texts don't count.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Eww. Giygas roflstomps


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Arceus? he lacks feats, and Flavor Texts don't count.



No, he has feats. They released a comic adaptation of the movie script.
Jorkan
The flavor texts on the Dragons got backed up, no reason not to believe it on Arceus. Just remember Arceus isn't as strong now because he keeps making shit from himself.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Also, killing them may destroy you aswell. Seriously, the fabric of space got weaker when Palkia was hurt.



in a neutral verse, that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

Forgot Megas XLR, Toonforce and kicking logic to the curb= Buu screwed.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

Coop pressing the kill Buu instantly button usually works :ho


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

would the metroid verse have a chance? What with Phazon and such?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Dix-Neuf throws a planet at Majin Buu


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Wildstorm

KHverse, mmaybe?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkstalkers for the massive rape :ho


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

I would add sonicverse but TWF would jump on me.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

No one in Godzilla is going to beat Buu (Or at the moment unless Toho makes a super powerful Godzilla that can destroy galaxies in one shot). I love Godzilla as the next guy but he will just turn them all into candy or blow up the Planet in a ease.

Well here the List I can think of:

Bastard!!
Bokurano
Crossgen comics
Darkstalkers 
Doctor Who
Demonsbane
Digimon
Final Fantasy 
Gunbuster/Diebuster
Heroic Age
Image Comics
Illium/Olympos
Lord of the Rings
Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
Nipponverse 
Noein: To Your Other Self
Pokemon
Project A-ko
Star Trek
Sailor Moon
Saint Seiya
Slayers
Space Runaway Ideon 
Shadow Hearts
Tenchi Muyo!
Transformers
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Wheel of Time
Xenogears/saga
Warhammer 40,000


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 9, 2009)

Star Wars?  Pokemon?  LOTR?  WTF?


----------



## OniLordMiki (Jul 9, 2009)

Kirbyverse could beat him


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

nWo said:


> Star Wars? Pokemon? LOTR? WTF?


 
So you've never read or seen anything from the Star Wars EU?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

not happening.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So you've never read or seen anything from the Star Wars EU?


I am not familiar with Star Wars EU.  Do they have the power to completely obliterate someone?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

I suppose we should throw Stargate on the list for hax Ancient inventions. And Ascended beings.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Pokemon ? Since when has creative power = destructive power? Didn't Arceus almost get killed by a meteor?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Since he created a rift that started eating our dimension (because Palkia was injured) by waking up. The Arceus that made the universe was one with Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina. He made them from himself and grew weaker. That meteor crap is PIS. Dude generates an aura that warps time and space and a meteor shower hurts him? Lol no, just no.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Majin Buu easily makes rifts in reality as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

nWo said:


> I am not familiar with Star Wars EU. Do they have the power to completely obliterate someone?


 

*Spoiler*: __ 









And that's just one Sith Lord.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do people keep on thinking Pokemon is a weak verse? I mean the anime sucks but it was mention that Arcues made the whole universe. Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina where shown to have Universeal powers. 



> LOTR?



Eru Iluvatar disargees with you.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Majin Buu easily makes rifts in reality as well.



By waking up? He wasn't doing anything. He just woke up and created that rift. This is also a weakened state nowhere near his peak power. Arceus creates rift, Palkia makes it spill over GG. If they get the chance to activate their powers they can beat him. If they don't they probably die. Believe it or not it almost makes me cry saying this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Nurse Jackieverse


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

> Since when has creative power = destructive power?



Creating something like the universe or a planet is much greater then destroying something. The power to destroy is vastly overrated IMO.

Lord of the Rings has many other powerful foes also that are not peak humans.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 9, 2009)

JJBA, Bastard!!, Saint Seiya, Tenchi Muyo!, Touhou...


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> The power to destroy is vastly overrated IMO.



No it's really not. It looks cool watching something go boom! /pyromaniac outburst


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Since he created a rift that started eating our dimension (because Palkia was injured) by waking up. The Arceus that made the universe was one with Palkia, Dialga, and Giratina. He made them from himself and grew weaker. That meteor crap is PIS. Dude generates an aura that warps time and space and a meteor shower hurts him? Lol no, just no.



PIS is a stupid excuse. Everything that happens is plot. Stories and fiction are PLOT.

It is also not confirmed that Arceus created Giratina, only Dalgia and Palkia. Giratina is more likely Arceus's shadow. See i know my pokemon to.



Hellspawn28 said:


> Creating something like the universe or a planet is much greater then destroying something. The power to destroy is vastly overrated IMO.
> 
> Lord of the Rings has many other powerful foes also that are not peak humans.



Yeh but this thread is about who can stop/destroy Majin Buu. How can Arceus destroy him when he almost gets killed by a meteor. Buu can destroy planets with ease. How is he going to destroy when he can only create.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do people keep on saying he got hit by a metor? I don't recall that and not to mention saying he got hit by a metor because he is weak is like saying Darkseid is weak because he fell down some steps. Also if Digimon can stop Buu then why can't Pokemon?

Also Lord of Ring characters like Maiar, Ilúvata, Manwë, Melkor, Aulë, Ulmo, Irmo, Nienna, Varda, Elbereth, Gilthoniel, Yawanna, Estë, Vairë, Tulkas, Vana and Nessa should able to take down Buu along with the DBZ-verse.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Because Digimon have some really powerful characters.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

PIS isn't an excuse


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> PIS is a stupid excuse. Everything that happens is plot. Stories and fiction are PLOT.


Ok then please explain how a meteor strike pierces an aura that warps space-time. Do you know how stupid that sounds?



> It is also not confirmed that Arceus created Giratina, only Dalgia and Palkia. Giratina is more likely Arceus's shadow. See i know my pokemon to.



O'rly?
tvoben



Hellspawn28 said:


> Why do people keep on saying he got hit by a metor? I don't recall that


From the comic adaptation.



> He tells his fellow captors that meteors had rained down on the land and that if they had continued to do so, the world as we know it would have ended.  Luckily Arceus, surrounded by sixteen plates, appeared and prevented the meteor shower from continuing.  The resulting explosion sent Arceus' plates flying and weakened the pokemon, so Damos decided to help it before anything bad happened.  After Damos returned the plates to Arceus, the pokemon came to.  It asked Damos if he was the one who rescued it, and Damos replied by saying that it was the one who rescued them.



Seriously guys, read it.

Another good excerpt.


> Nobody seems to know who Arceus is, so Sheena explains that it's a legendary pokemon who is said to be the source of life as we know it.  Apparently, Arceus had been sleeping for a long, long time, but there is evidence - such as the black voids that keep appearing in the sky - that it might have awoken.  She goes on to say that Arceus has this massive amount of energy surrounding it that's ended up warping the space between Dialga's and Palkia's dimensions, resulting in the two pokemon being able to contact each other. They started fighting in ?lamos Town, thinking that the other had purposely invaded the other's territory when the whole thing was Arceus' fault to begin with. This fight had an effect on Giratina's Reverse World as well, which went and got Giratina all upset as well.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

I wounder if anyone in Rave Master stands a chance? I remember that Lucia Raregroove has Endless power that is capable of destroying entire dimensions.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I wounder if anyone in Rave Master stands a chance? I remember that Lucia Raregroove has Endless power that is capable of destroying entire dimensions.



Did it actually destroy the dimensions? Alot of things are _said_ in fiction that is debatable.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

> No one in Godzilla is going to beat Buu (Or at the moment unless Toho makes a super powerful Godzilla that can destroy galaxies in one shot). I love Godzilla as the next guy but he will just turn them all into candy or blow up the Planet in a ease.



Why the hell not? Buu can't kill Godzilla either(Especially Oni), Mothra can time travel, Godzilla has beaten planet busters, survived absolute 0 and black holes. Even something that was made to kill him. TWF knows about Godzilla and DB, let him comment on yes or no.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some people have asked which version of Majin Buu.

The OBD assumption is the the most current version, or if if the work is completed the most powerful version. So assume either Buuhan or Kid Buu.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why the hell not? Buu can't kill Godzilla either(Especially Oni), Mothra can time travel, Godzilla has beaten planet busters, survived absolute 0 and black holes. Even something that was made to kill him. TWF knows about Godzilla and DB, let him comment on yes or no.


But Buu has one very effective power: Chocolate Beam. and Godzilla is quite a target. Godzilla might be able to be buu or those of Buu's power level, but this power is hard to counter.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's one Buu can't beat:

Dragon Ball


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

only because Vegito


----------



## Ulti (Jul 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Here's one Buu can't beat:
> 
> Dragon Ball



Common sense, he has it.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

> Godzilla has beaten planet busters, survived absolute 0 and black holes.



Burning Godzilla is the only Godzilla monster at the moment that can destroy Planets, KG destroying Mars was a dub line. He was never sucked into a Black Hole. All it did was slam him into the ground. He destroy a Dimension Tide, and that Absolute 0 from Kiryu was rather weak since he is much weaker compare to the 70's and 90's MechaGodzilla. The only way that the Godzilla-verse would beat Buu if Mothra Leo travels back in time before Buu was made.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Burning Godzilla is the only Godzilla monster at the moment that can destroy Planets, KG destroying Mars was a dub line. He was never sucked into a Black Hole. All it did was slam him into the ground. He destroy a Dimension Tide, and that Absolute 0 from Kiryu was rather weak since he is much weaker compare to the 70's and 90's MechaGodzilla. The only way that the Godzilla-verse would beat Buu if *Mothra Leo travels back in time before Buu was made*.



That. That type of H4X is what I'm talking about, I'm no expert on Godzilla so I wont argue because this is based on what I've heard. I know Mothra Leo can time travel and that should be enough. Hence why I mentioned the time travel in my previous post.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

Star Trek should able to beat with Q on their side and with that black hole ray thing from the newest movie.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Star Trek should able to beat with Q on their side and with that black hole ray thing from the newest movie.



That is if they fire off that thing before Buu easily destroys it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> i forgot to add earthbound. Arceus? he lacks feats, and Flavor Texts don't count.



It should pokedex is canon


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> It should pokedex is canon



Where are Arceus' 100 arms?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

He made stuff from them. It's what he does.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

Q can always turn Buu into dust since he can just undo the energy absorbtion of the other realities into the antimatter universe.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He made stuff from them. It's what he does.



Answer the question, where are they? have they ever been shown?


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2009)

Im pretty sure yu yu hakasho could take him


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Answer the question, where are they? have they ever been shown?



They really have to? Seriously, the stuff about Palkia and Dialga was true. We've even been provided an answer as to what may have happened to them. He apparently can't make something from nothing so where do you think the Dragon Gods came from?

Edit: This good enough for you?


> Damos and Sheena plead with the pokemon to stop their attack, saying that Arceus needs to be saved or else life as they know it will cease to exist!


From the adaptation.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

キャンデー said:


> Im pretty sure yu yu hakasho could take him



Who? Buu? No they can't.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Answer the question, where are they? have they ever been shown?



Its the same way Machamp can punch 1000 times it applies in the OBD because in the canon of pokemon chracters acknowledge that its true.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

A lot of people don't accept them. I don't


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They really have to? Seriously, the stuff about Palkia and Dialga was true. We've even been provided an answer as to what may have happened to them. He apparently can't make something from nothing so where do you think the Dragon Gods came from?
> 
> Edit: This good enough for you?



If it is omnipotent then it can make something from nothing. Until it specifically states Arceus made Palkia and Dialga with its *ARMS* it is nothing but speculation.

Palkia pokedex entry: "A legendary Pok?mon of Sinnoh. It is *said* that space becomes more stable with Palkia's every breath"

Dialga pokedex entry: "A legendary Pok?mon of Sinnoh. It is *said* that time flows when Dialga's heart beats."  

Arceus pokedex entry: "It is *said* to have emerged from an egg in a place where there was nothing, then shaped the world."

None of the pokedex state this as fact, in pearl and diamond it say every so called "fact" about them is from mythology. Since when has Myth = Fact


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Flavor text just serves as folk lore


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Flavor text just serves as folk lore



Exacta


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> If it is omnipotent then it can make something from nothing.


He isn't omnipotent. He never has been and he never will be. 



> Until it specifically states Arceus made Palkia and Dialga with its *ARMS* it is nothing but speculation.


Connect the dots. He had to make the Jewel from himself, at risk of his life no less. What do you think that implies about the Dragons?



> Palkia pokedex entry: "A legendary Pokémon of Sinnoh. It is *said* that space becomes more stable with Palkia's every breath"
> 
> Dialga pokedex entry: "A legendary Pokémon of Sinnoh. It is *said* that time flows when Dialga's heart beats."
> 
> ...



The Palkia and Dialga stuff was proven true. Space weakened when Palkia got hurt. All life dies with Arceus. Dialga flings people thousands of years through time. I could go on...


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 9, 2009)

TYPE-MOONverse 

no really! one nice challenge to majin boo (I bet I can kill you in one blow) and he is dead.

chokushi no magan (ku) for the win. hell, ryougi shiki could kill Majin buu's movement, then casually walk up and destroy his essense. 

with a sharp fingernail...


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He isn't omnipotent. He never has been and he never will be.
> 
> 
> Connect the dots. He had to make the Jewel from himself, at risk of his life no less. What do you think that implies about the Dragons?
> ...



So when Dialga's heart beats time flows? Or Space is stable with Palkia's every breath.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Revenge Death ball shakes the bounds of Reality, it is said from DBGT. a weaker version of Buu was able to survive a full force blast from that attack. Now, i am not hip to using DBGT, but the High Amounts of wank on this board forces my hand.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> So when Dialga's heart beats time flows? Or Space is stable with Palkia's every breath.



Palkia and Dialga are space and time. If they die it goes with them. It's not that hard to follow. We saw onscreen space weaken and dimensions bleed through because Palkia was hurt. The character info on wikipedia for the movie says he made them from himself, Giratina included.
have fanfic


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Revenge Death ball shakes the bounds of Reality, it is said from DBGT. a weaker version of Buu was able to survive a full force blast from that attack. Now, i am not hip to using DBGT, but the High Amounts of wank on this board forces my hand.



GT is not canon.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> GT is not canon.



Neither is pokedex.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> GT is not canon.


i did acknowledge that. But as long as we are wanking Pokedex i'll feel free to argue GT>


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Might as well take out Watchmen, since they're apart of the DCU



No it not since Watchmen takes place it own universe since Alan Moore mention that he likes to keep his stories in their own universe then a one big one. Yeah Doctor Manhattan would solo Buu or the whole DBZGT-verse. I put Mahattan at high Sky father at the most parts.


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

No one messes with the pokedex


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> No it not since Watchmen takes place it own universe since Alan Moore mention that he likes to keep his stories in their own universe then a one big one. Yeah Doctor Manhattan would solo Buu or the whole DBZGT-verse. I put Mahattan at high Sky father at the most parts.



too bad its apart of Vertigo Comics which is apart of DC.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

I actually find myself disagreeing with OBDs stance on the Pokedex... I only believed the Palkia and Dialga stuff cause of Rise of Darkrai. Oh well...

*runs the fuck away*


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

Palkia and Dialga can delete matter in the universe IIRC. I think the weakest Digimon that would beat Buu would be Apocalymon if he blows up himself. I don't think any Gundam's will beat him from what I can remember.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah no Gundams, I thought Turn-A and Turn-X had a chance but I was wrong.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Palkia and Dialga can delete matter in the universe IIRC.



See, they've done enough to make me believe that. They more or less are the universe. Some of the stuff in the Pokedex just make me , Machamp being one of them. Also, Regigigas. But whatever, I'm not going to argue it. I've defended too many rules to start going against it now.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

As much I love the Guyver series, I don't think they will beat him unless Aptom trys to asborb him by out smarting him which I doubt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

キャンデー said:


> Im pretty sure yu yu hakasho could take him


 
No. 



Omega Level said:


> Neither is pokedex.


 




Hellspawn28 said:


> No it not since Watchmen takes place it own universe since Alan Moore mention that he likes to keep his stories in their own universe then a one big one. Yeah Doctor Manhattan would solo Buu or the whole DBZGT-verse. I put Mahattan at high Sky father at the most parts.


 
Which is apart of DC. Unless we're going to say that the characters that he has creates besides those in Watchmen aren't apart of the DC Universe, like Sodam Yat.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Which is apart of DC. Unless we're going to say that the characters that he has creates besides those in Watchmen aren't apart of the DC Universe, like Sodam Yat.



It was published by DC but it isn't counted as a part of the main DC universe.

Not everything DC publishes is set in their own universe.

As for universes that would detroy BUU

Bastard!!
Saint Seiya
Slayers
Berserk
Watchmen
JJBA
TTGL
Tenchi Muyo!
Birth
Hyperion Cantos
Sailor Moon
Shadow Hearts
Xeno Gears
Shin Megami Tensei
Dr Who
Nippon-verse
WH40K


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> *It was published by DC but it isn't counted as a part of the main DC universe.*
> 
> Not everything DC publishes is set in their own universe.


 
Exactly


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does Biomega-verse stand a chance against him?


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 9, 2009)

The stuff mentioned in the pokedex is odd. Pidgeot flies at Mach 2+ speed but has a base speed stat of 60? At least Regigigas earned some status in the Shaymin/Giratina movie and he was only at half strength!

Then again, counting stats is just using game mechanics. Like Shuckle's ridiculously high defence.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 9, 2009)

Pokemon
Digimon
Dragonball series

Depends a little if he is Fat Buu, Super Buu, or Kid Buu though


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

What about Mortal Kombat?


----------



## RWB (Jul 9, 2009)

The reality warpers in W.I.T.C.H. would propably be able to to it.

While Boo rapes some of them with his speed, another is over in another "dimension" and warps him into nothingness.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> What about Mortal Kombat?



Well, 

I guess, don't they have gods like Raiden in there? Well I don't remember him causing god-like destruction tho.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

Seriously, its laughable to think pokemon could do anything.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 9, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> It was published by DC but it isn't counted as a part of the main DC universe.
> 
> Not everything DC publishes is set in their own universe.



Actually, in FC: Superman Beyond, one of the alternate universe Supermen was basically Dr. Manhattan, complete with blue skin, atomic symbol on the forehead, the ability to split into multiple bodies with a shared consciousness, super growth, etc.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 9, 2009)

Majin Buu would take out the star wars verse.
The only reason Buu was beaten was because of the spirit bomb's evil cleansing aura, I don't think that could take him out. Thing is the Sith mentioned can only do that to suns.
And its not an ability he possess, it comes from the relics he uses. Majin Buu would beat him and the star wars verse.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Majin Buu would take out the star wars verse.
> The only reason Buu was beaten was because of the spirit bomb's evil cleansing aura, I don't think that could take him out. Thing is the Sith mentioned can only do that to suns.
> And its not an ability he possess, it comes from the relics he uses. Majin Buu would beat him and the star wars verse.


 
What relic are you talking about? He was creating illusions within his meditation sphere and channeling his force power to the point to where he had made the sun go nova.

EDIT: Never mind, the crystal within the Corsair had helped him with that feat 

You don't have to be have the Genki Dama to take out Majin Buu.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Majin Buu would take out the star wars verse.
> The only reason Buu was beaten was because of the spirit bomb's evil cleansing aura, I don't think that could take him out. Thing is the Sith mentioned can only do that to suns.
> And its not an ability he possess, it comes from the relics he uses. Majin Buu would beat him and the star wars verse.



Since when has Buu been able to resist telepathy???


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Since when has Buu been able to resist telepathy???



If stuff like this is considered, then I'll say that the Kirbyverse could probably handle him. Dark Matter could possess him. Drawcia could turn him into a ball and seal him into a painting. Etc.

But he can blow up planets, so I'm pretty sure that this isn't happening.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pyre's Plight said:


> If stuff like this is considered, then I'll say that the Kirbyverse could probably handle him. Dark Matter could possess him. Drawcia could turn him into a ball and seal him into a painting. Etc.
> 
> But he can blow up planets, so I'm pretty sure that this isn't happening.



Powerful Sith/Jedi. Ex. Jacen he cloaked himself from an entire Jedi temple, as soon as the match starts he could put him under a illusion. Making him think everything is ok, put some chocolate in front of him or something. 

Even if he can bust a planet it still would take some time to prep it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Telepathy? Don't you mean mindfucking


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 9, 2009)

I forgot to add Mario Bros on the list. Count Bleck with Chaos Heart had the power to destroy the whole Mutiverse and re-create the Universe in Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Telepathy? Don't you mean mindfucking



Same difference.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Not in my dictionary


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 9, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Seriously, its laughable to think pokemon could do anything.



Its laughable that you think your opinion actually matters here. Pokedex is cannon. get over it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

Three Wank-Novas in one thread?


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Burning Godzilla is the only Godzilla monster at the moment that can destroy Planets, KG destroying Mars was a dub line. He was never sucked into a Black Hole. All it did was slam him into the ground. He destroy a Dimension Tide, and that Absolute 0 from Kiryu was rather weak since he is much weaker compare to the 70's and 90's MechaGodzilla. The only way that the Godzilla-verse would beat Buu if Mothra Leo travels back in time before Buu was made.



Several mid tier and top tier Kaijuus are country to planetoid level threats, and there's several incarnations of Ghidorah which are very easily likely to be planet-busters.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 9, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Its laughable that you think your opinion actually matters here. Pokedex is cannon. get over it.


Just ignore the guy, he is really noobish. He should be educated on matters such as this. 

@Hadomaru 
Some Pokemon are universal in threat, some are even stronger. Sorry to disappoint you. 


Darth Nihilus said:


> Three Wank-Novas in one thread?



You don't say.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I guess, don't they have gods like Raiden in there? Well I don't remember him causing god-like destruction tho.



Yep.

Although powerful in MKverse, Raiden is more like a Greek demi-god in power, and he was beaten by two sorcerers, one of which was individually defeated by the mortal champion, Liu Kang, many times in the past. All in all, Raiden has *nothing* to hurt Buu with either. The only possible card he has to play is that he seems to be only temporarily defeatable, but Buu could just candy/aborb him to stop him from coming back anyway, or just finger flick him to death each time.


The _Elder_ Gods from MK are more like traditional Gods in power (and no, that doesn't include Shinnok; his Elder God status was revoked and he was cast down). They could rape Buu, if they so chose to (even they aren't omnipotent though).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 9, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Its laughable that you think your opinion actually matters here. Pokedex is cannon. get over it.


no its not....


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

Raiden destroy a Planet much like Earth in his ending in MK1 from what I can remember. I'm not sure if all of the endings in MK are canon.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Jul 10, 2009)

The Witch Queen from Get Backers. She can trap him in another dimension and rewrite his entire existence. End of the Series Ginji Amano can basically rewrite his existence as well and make it that he never existed. or Maria Noches; Buu can zap her with his chocolate beam and then Buu gets hit with it. At that point, she can just take his body to another dimension and keep the chocolate there.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Raiden destroy a Planet much like Earth in his ending in MK1 from what I can remember. I'm not sure if all of the endings in MK are canon.



Not canon, and almost all of the endings in MK are non-canon what-ifs/joke endings with the next game confirming the truth. 

He invites the other Gods to take part in the tournament, and the ensuing battles rage on for years. The war destroys the earth. Have a nice day.

This was before Raiden's role as a "good guy" mentor figure was cemented in later installments. It also never states Raiden was directly responsible. I believe (IIRC) the war between Shinnok's army and Heaven's army wrecked the world in the past.

Fact of the _canonical_ matter is: Shang Tsung + Quan Chi > Raiden. Also, Kamidogu empowered Onaga > Raiden and pretty much anyone else in MK.

Raiden's powerful by MK standards, but he isn't touching Buu, or even many Dragonball Part 1 characters. He's a city block buster releasing all of his energy.

EDIT: With the exception of when he was granted status of Elder God, but he rejected it to help the mortals in MKA


----------



## Marche (Jul 10, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Majin Buu would take out the star wars verse.
> The only reason Buu was beaten was because of the spirit bomb's evil cleansing aura, I don't think that could take him out. Thing is the Sith mentioned can only do that to suns.
> And its not an ability he possess, it comes from the relics he uses. Majin Buu would beat him and the star wars verse.



Infinity wave.
No he doesn't.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 10, 2009)

Saiyukiverse would destroy Buu quite easily.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 10, 2009)

Dr. Seuss-verse would wipe out Majin Buu.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 10, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I would add sonicverse but TWF would jump on me.



Who cares?



Hellspawn28 said:


> The power to destroy is vastly overrated IMO.



I wouldn't go so far as to say it's overrated, but rather that other powers are vastly underrated. That's why there was so much Dragon Ball wank in the Goku vs. Magneto thread. The winner of a battle will not always be the one with the most destructive force.



Omega Level said:


> PIS is a stupid excuse. Everything that happens is plot. Stories and fiction are PLOT.



Terrible logic. PIS and CIS, while not always used correctly, does indeed exist in fiction. It's the reason why characters get beaten by people who should never even pose a threat to them.



hadomaru said:


> only because Vegito



And the Spirit Bomb, maybe.



キャンデー said:


> Im pretty sure yu yu hakasho could take him



No. Buu could just blow up their planet and speed blitz. And honestly, the only person who I think could even affect Buu would be Kurama with his Sinning Tree, not that he'd ever have the chance to use it.



Omega Level said:


> Neither is pokedex.



How utterly idiotic. Yes, the pokedex is canon as it is in the series. What you mean to say is that the statements in the pokedex are hyperbole.



hadomaru said:


> i did acknowledge that. But as long as we are wanking Pokedex i'll feel free to argue GT>



And you actually asked why no one likes you in the OBD? When you use such fallacious logic? 



Hellspawn28 said:


> No it not since Watchmen takes place it own universe since Alan Moore mention that he likes to keep his stories in their own universe then a one big one. Yeah Doctor Manhattan would solo Buu or the whole DBZGT-verse. I put Mahattan at high Sky father at the most parts.



While Doctor Manhattan would indeed solo all of DB with ease, I'm not sure if he is really at the Sky Father level.



Dante10 said:


> Since when has Buu been able to resist telepathy???



He isn't.



Yukihiko Miroku said:


> The Witch Queen from Get Backers. She can trap him in another dimension and rewrite his entire existence. End of the Series Ginji Amano can basically rewrite his existence as well and make it that he never existed. or Maria Noches; Buu can zap her with his chocolate beam and then Buu gets hit with it. At that point, she can just take his body to another dimension and keep the chocolate there.



And they can do any of this before Buu casually blow up the planet?

----

There are numerous verses who could stop Buu, many of which have been named in this thread, and many of which have not.

Others:

-Norse/Greek/Roman Mythology
-Buffyverse
-Charmedverse
-Various religions


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 10, 2009)

Pokedex is not cannon. It's canon. 

And SRWverse could take Dragonball, easily.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 10, 2009)

the holy shonen trinity


----------



## Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

1st Age holy Shonen Trinity


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2009)

Survivor's Kirby

DSPVs Gar kills Buu


HST can solo
they have itachi (the man who killed galactus)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 10, 2009)

or Hitsugaya,the man who can control the heaven by his own ness


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 10, 2009)

_Vampire Hunter D_ verse might be able to, given either prep or cooperation of the entire verse.

There are 3 people I can think of who could defeat him:

1.  Bingo Bullow:  Turns him into a dream and Buu vanishes in non-existence.  Bingo is also immune to damage while dreaming/asleep.

2.  Granny Viper:  Turns him into sand from a distance.

3.  The Destroyer:  Can erase him, has insane regen, and blocked a FTL particle blast from a Big Bang accelerator.



_Alive:  The Final Evolution_ verse might also stand a chance if they send Hirose after him.  Hirose can void him out of existence, as well as tank some of his attacks.





Kid Buu, on the other hand, would annihilate the planets of those two verses before they can even reach him .


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> What you mean to say is that *some of* the statements in the pokedex are hyperbole.



Some of them are obvious hyperbole, such as Machamp being able to push mountains and send trains flying, though I tend to believe it being able to lift trucks, or throw 500 punches per second (that's awfully specific).

The catch is: there is absolutely no way to know what is dramatic hyping and what is literal for sure, which leaves you screwed when it comes to ranking Pokemonverse, or at least, from purely using the games.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 10, 2009)

Why would punching away a train be hyperbole? Some of them are obvious no limits, like how Machamp's grapple = Instant lose, or how Scyther's attacks are unblockable, but punching away a train is awfully specific.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 10, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Some of them are obvious hyperbole, such as Machamp being able to push mountains and send trains flying, though I tend to believe it being able to lift trucks, or throw 500 punches per second (that's awfully specific).
> 
> The catch is: there is absolutely no way to know what is dramatic hyping and what is literal for sure, which leaves you screwed when it comes to ranking Pokemonverse, or at least, from purely using the games.



Actually, what I said was "What you [Omega Level] mean to say." I never made the claim myself that the pokedex statements are hyperbole, I just pointed out what Omega Level and Hadomaru were attempting to say (because they were failing so miserably.)


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

> punching away a train is awfully specific.



So is pushing a mountain. Come to think of it, everything is "awfully specific"(tm).


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 10, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> So is pushing a mountain. Come to think of it, everything is "awfully specific"(tm).


Then they can. It's consistent amongst Pokemon top tiers anyway. Tyranitar for instance, rips up mountains to make its nests.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

Pushing a mountain is a ridiculously high end strength feat. That sounds like Hulk level stuff.

At least it didn't say "Machamp is known to shake the whole planet when it flexes. This is why we have earthquakes."


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Actually, what I said was "What you [Omega Level] mean to say." I never made the claim myself that the pokedex statements are hyperbole, I just pointed out what Omega Level and Hadomaru were attempting to say (because they were failing so miserably.)


i beleive i put it best when i said they are folklore in the pokeverse.
Come to think of it, Haloverse has a shot at this if they fire Halo. Also, bionicle verse would stalemate if they breakt eh mask of time or life...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Several mid tier and top tier Kaijuus are country to planetoid level threats, and there's several incarnations of Ghidorah which are very easily likely to be planet-busters.



Ture but none of the Tohomonsters like SpaceGodzilla, Grand KG, and Super MechaGodzilla will have the fire power to destroy Buu since he can regen from smoke and regen after the Planet was destroyed. Maybe Mothra Leo can travel back in time to stop Buu from entering the Godzilla-verse.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Ture but none of the Tohomonsters like SpaceGodzilla, Grand KG, and Super MechaGodzilla will have the fire power to destroy Buu since he can regen from smoke and regen after the Planet was destroyed. Maybe Mothra Leo can travel back in time to stop Buu from entering the Godzilla-verse.



Uh yes they do. Godzilla can literally atomize Buu, so can sevearl of the other top tiers with like Space Godzilla, Biolanette, ect...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

Unless if Buu destroys the Earth and none of them would be able to regen afterwards. Maybe Biolanette might since her cells where seen flying in space afterwards or SpaceGodzilla since he tank a small supernova and that his cells where made by a white hole.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Blowing up the Earth won't affect Godzilla. He travels in space just fine, took down several city level threats like they were nothing in Final Wars and took down planetoids and reacted to a FTL comet.

Worse comes to worse he'll regenerate, Buu will be vaporized, beyond smoke, and won't be able to keep it up even if parts of his body survive. Godzilla is eternal in comparsion, unless Buu has some magic version of the Oxygen Destroyer.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 10, 2009)

Behold, the local cerebrologically damaged resident of the OBD...



hadomaru said:


> Not really.





hadomaru said:


> I'll believe all of them but Pokemon
> Not sure what Godzilla character would work, but he did destroy a black hole.





hadomaru said:


> i forgot to add earthbound. Arceus? he lacks feats, and Flavor Texts don't count.





hadomaru said:


> not happening.





hadomaru said:


> Majin Buu easily makes rifts in reality as well.





hadomaru said:


> A lot of people don't accept them. I don't





hadomaru said:


> Flavor text just serves as folk lore





hadomaru said:


> Revenge Death ball shakes the bounds of Reality, it is said from DBGT. a weaker version of Buu was able to survive a full force blast from that attack. Now, i am not hip to using DBGT, but the High Amounts of wank on this board forces my hand.





hadomaru said:


> i did acknowledge that. But as long as we are wanking Pokedex i'll feel free to argue GT>





hadomaru said:


> Seriously, its laughable to think pokemon could do anything.





hadomaru said:


> no its not....





hadomaru said:


> i beleive i put it best when i said they are folklore in the pokeverse.
> Come to think of it, Haloverse has a shot at this if they fire Halo. Also, bionicle verse would stalemate if they breakt eh mask of time or life...



It would be necessary to note that the conglomeration of fallacious and ludicrous thoughts that seem to pervade your brain are once again incapable of comprehending the simplest of workings in the OBD.

Simply put, if the OBD were a clock, you would be the 5-year-old child asking why the Hour hand does not move in reverse.

By a "Majority Rules" agreement, the accepted and non-accepted pieces of information are decided.
That being said, it has been agreed upon that the Pokedex holds canonical status in the Outskirts Battledome, on the grounds that the vast majority of information found within it holds a level of validity.
The grounds of hyperbole statements have been disproven through common sense over its history, in the same way that statements from various other works can be identified and seen as valid or invalid.

On the same matter, a badly-done anime such as Dragonball GT has been recognized as non-canon, due to Toriyami's lack of participation in its development. It is the equal of fanfiction. Nothing more.

Disruptive imbeciles such as yourself who do nothing but make absurd, irrelevant, and insensate comments are ignored simply due to to your inability to draw a feasible or reasonable conclusion when faced with any argument.

For Example:



hadomaru said:


> Seriously, its laughable to think pokemon could do anything.



On the Contrary, Dialga places Majin Buu in an infinite time loop



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYQyg4ZEXwo[/YOUTUBE]

That being said, it would be best to inform you now that any pompous, lavish, or lofty feelings you hold towards yourself are not shared by anyone else on this forum.



hadomaru said:


> Revenge Death ball shakes the bounds of Reality, it is said from DBGT. a weaker version of Buu was able to survive a full force blast from that attack. Now, i am not hip to using DBGT, *but the High Amounts of wank on this board forces my hand.*



Please note that "forcing your hand", metaphorically speaking, would be the equivalent of invoking a mosquito to bite you.

Nobody cares, and it is more or less a minor irritant to any level-headed poster.

Your opinion makes no change on the outcome. 

Your credibility in general matters is doubtful at best due to your excessively illogical comments generally regarding Dragonball and of course, Tenchi Muyo. No Dragonball fan with ANY common sense would even consider using GT as support, considering the excessively weakened Goku found there was unable to hold up a BUILDING.
Likewise, no reasonable Tenchi-fan would EVER try to make the argument that the Choushin could defeat the Living Tribunal.



When the vast majority have agreed upon the matter, it's over; and quite frankly, they've agreed that Pokemon defeats Buu.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 10, 2009)

Such... cruelty...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Such... cruelty...


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

I hear Blame! has some powerful feats like FTL reflexes, matter and space manipulation. They might beat Buu from what I hear from the series.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2009)

Seyta said:


> On the Contrary, Dialga places Majin Buu in an infinite time loop


Multi-millennia time jump!


> Dialga steps in, unleashes a mighty roar, and causes Satoshi, Hikari, Takeshi, their pokemon, and Sheena to disappear!  Kevin, who is left behind, wonders where they went.
> 
> Our heroes fall and fall until they land in front of what appears to be a temple.  After everyone gets their bearings, Satoshi notices that the temple they're in front of looks very similar to the ruins of Michiina.  Sheena steps forward and says that they must be in the past and that Dialga must have been the one to send them there.  At that moment, a solar eclipse occurs, causing the sky to become dark.





> Sheena explains that thousands of years ago, a giant meteor was headed toward Michiina.  Arceus flew up and decided to sacrifice itself to save the pokemon who would have been killed if the meteor had been allowed to land.  Arceus didn't die that day, but its body did expel sixteen pieces of itself (called "plates") after the incident.  This severely weakened Arceus but luckily, it was saved by a man named Damos who collected the lost plates and returned them to the pokemon.  Kevin steps in and tells the group that Arceus took five of the plates - Water, Grass, Ground, Thunder, and Dragon (Splash, Meadow, Earth, Zap, and Draco) - to create an item called "The Jewel of Life." Damos was to use the jewel to turn the barren wasteland that was Michiina into a beautiful oasis and then return it next time the sun disappears.  Takeshi interprets to mean "solar eclipse."





> When the vast majority have agreed upon the matter, it's over; and quite frankly, they've agreed that Pokemon defeats Buu.



It's not a 100% thing. They do have to activate their powers. If they do Buu gets stomped, if they don't Buu stomps. The scenario is huge! They certainly have the ability, the question is if they get the chance.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

There's a Diamond/Pearl/Platinum manga that continues from the Red/Blue/Yellow/Green, Sapphire/Ruby/Emerald and Gold/Silver/Crystal manga arcs of Pokemon.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Multi-millennia time jump!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what if buu just Vanishing Balls the planet to ashes?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Hadomaru, you did'nt understand the purpose of the video, Giratina tries to attack  Dialga and Palkia for polluting it's dimension through their battles. Additionally, Dialga has the ability to control time(Celebi has time travelled in it's own movie and it's nothing compared to the 3 dragons), * Palkia has been described as having the ability to warp space creating ways for it to live and travel in a different dimension. When Palkia appears in Pokemon Pearl, it bends space and changes the looks of things around it. This effect is similar to Giratina's effect in Pokemon Platinum.* .

*It is said in the Canalave Library in a book called "The Original Story" that Arceus was born from an egg in a vortex of pure chaos. However, Arceus's creation is described as occurring when "the original one breathed first". After it was born, it created three beings from itself, one of time (Dialga), one of space (Palkia), and one of dimensions (Giratina) then three more beings (Azelf, Uxie, and Mesprit). The first three created matter and the next three created spirit, while Arceus went to eternal sleep. This story can be found in the Canalave Library, and can also be told from the various plates the player encounters in the story. In the Pokédex, Arceus is also described that it has said to have shaped the universe, and that it was born before the universe even existed. Including these and other aspects, Arceus can be attributed as the "God" of the Pokémon universe*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> There's a Diamond/Pearl/Platinum manga that continues from the Red/Blue/Yellow/Green, Sapphire/Ruby/Emerald and Gold/Silver/Crystal manga arcs of Pokemon.



I'm quoting the movie adaptation.
link
Bulbapedia has info from it on their Arceus profile.



hadomaru said:


> So what if buu just Vanishing Balls the planet to ashes?



They have reacted to attacks from each other before. All they have to do to warp stuff is roar. There is also the question if they can be knocked out in a single hit. If they start in their own dimensions Buu probably gets blind sided, if it's just them vs him at a short distance he probably blitzes them. Like I said, scenario is huge. Palkia and Dialga were fighting in a rift that ate away at our dimension so take that for what you will.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Together they're both universal reality warpers and so too is likely Giratina.

Dragon of Shadows
Dragon of Time
Dragon of Space


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2009)

But then you do have to factor in silly shit like Arceus tanking a meteor shower and getting KOed. An Arceus stronger than the one that schools the Dragon Gods.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> But then you do have to factor in silly shit like Arceus tanking a meteor shower and getting KOed. An Arceus stronger than the one that schools the Dragon Gods.



There are things just as bad if not worse in the anime itself. Charizard beats Articuno? WTF?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmm, do I see an Arceus vs meteor shower with jobber aura thread in the near future? Knowing Itachi2000 yes I do...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Hmm, do I see an Arceus vs meteor shower with jobber aura thread in the near future? Knowing Itachi2000 yes I do...



No! we'll get narutoverse vs Meteor with Jobber Aura, bet on it!.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 10, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hadomaru, you did'nt understand the purpose of the video, Giratina tries to attack  Dialga and Palkia for polluting it's dimension through their battles. Additionally, Dialga has the ability to control time(Celebi has time travelled in it's own movie and it's nothing compared to the 3 dragons), * Palkia has been described as having the ability to warp space creating ways for it to live and travel in a different dimension. When Palkia appears in Pokemon Pearl, it bends space and changes the looks of things around it. This effect is similar to Giratina's effect in Pokemon Platinum.* .
> 
> *It is said in the Canalave Library in a book called "The Original Story" that Arceus was born from an egg in a vortex of pure chaos. However, Arceus's creation is described as occurring when "the original one breathed first". After it was born, it created three beings from itself, one of time (Dialga), one of space (Palkia), and one of dimensions (Giratina) then three more beings (Azelf, Uxie, and Mesprit). The first three created matter and the next three created spirit, while Arceus went to eternal sleep. This story can be found in the Canalave Library, and can also be told from the various plates the player encounters in the story. In the Pok?dex, Arceus is also described that it has said to have shaped the universe, and that it was born before the universe even existed. Including these and other aspects, Arceus can be attributed as the "God" of the Pok?mon universe*


ok. I just was asking how durable they are.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure, The anime/movies are prone to PIS. Goku killing the dragon of time,space or the creator of the universe= Bad idea for the universe.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

Movies especially, Dragon Ball-wise


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2009)

Hard to say. That meteor shower makes it hard as fuck to judge. I dunno how badly injured Arceus was after it without someone scanning the adaptation fully. I do know all the plates were scattered. Palkia and Dialga never really seemed to run out of gas. Roar of Time making a direct hit being the only thing that displayed any visable damage and even that was minor. Palkia still fought evenly with Dialga, the fabric of space was the only thing hampered by it. In short, as durable as the plot demands. It should be able to hurt them but they can still warp it.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 10, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Serial Experiments Lain
Death Note
Bleach
the Matrix
Sonic
Blame
S-cry-ed
Angel Sanctuary
Bastard
Berserk
Slayers
Tenchi Muyo
Digimon
Saint Seiya
Darkstalkers
Hellsing
FLCL
JJBA
Akira
Shaman King
Looney Tunes
Type Moon
Mahou Sensei Negima


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Haruhi Suzumiya
> *Neon Genesis Evangelion*
> Serial Experiments Lain
> *Death Note*
> ...



Explain the Bolded please.

-RahXephon can due to time manipulation, not sure about NGE
-Death note does nothing
-Bleach can't even beat YYH
-The matrix gets sodomised by SSJ3 Goku, forget Buuhan
- Alucard turns into candy and gets eaten or his familiars are absorbed
-Top-Tiers of Nasuverse have no feats, the rest get sodomised
-Akira gets blitzed unless I forgot something about him and the series

Do note, Buu can copy things as well. Buu as Buuhan has Gotenks,Gohan and Fat Buu who each are MASSIVELY Hypersonic, Gotenks is Mach 1000+ alone forget Buuhan.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol and Death Note is going to do what exactly to Buu, he's not even human, so it won't effect him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 10, 2009)

Death Note is broken since it was mention that it works on Humans and Buu is a magical demon. So the Death Note won't do shit to him. Lol at Evangelion beating Buu when the Eva-Verse would most likely get solo by Young King Piccolo or 22nd Kid Goku with the holy water powerup.

What is Bleach going to do to him?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 10, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Death Note is broken since it was mention that it works on Humans and Buu is a magical demon. So the Death Note won't do shit to him. Lol at Evangelion beating Buu when the Eva-Verse would most likely get solo by Young King Piccolo or 22nd Kid Goku with the holy water powerup.
> 
> What is Bleach going to do to him?



soifon would kill him in two hits... duh 

 keep up mate.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2009)

I made a wank thread that had Palkia vs HST and offered all the wankers in OBD to come up with a way to beat him. I had ZERO serious takers. We just got done with a 7 page debate whether the Dragon God trio could take him down. I can't be the only one that sees the irony here.

BTW Magellan, the answer was Naruto uses Dr. Phill no Jutsu. Palkia responds to guilt trips.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I made a wank thread that had Palkia vs HST and offered all the wankers in OBD to come up with a way to beat him. I had ZERO serious takers. We just got done with a 7 page debate whether the Dragon God trio could take him down. I can't be the only one that sees the irony here.
> 
> BTW Magellan, the answer was Naruto uses Dr. Phill no Jutsu. Palkia responds to guilt trips.



What about my King of SS=God wanking?. On a serious note, yes it is very ironic.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 10, 2009)

Seyta said:


> Behold, the local cerebrologically damaged resident of the OBD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You deserve to have some rep for this comment.



Tranquil Fury said:


> There are things just as bad if not worse in the anime itself. Charizard beats Articuno? WTF?



And I still facepalm myself every time I remember that battle.

Also, the Stephen Kingverse.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> Here's one Buu can't beat:
> 
> Dragon Ball





Senior Partner said:


> Common sense, he has it.



Actually, no he doesn't. What he does have is a good memory.



Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm surprised that no one has said Dragon Ball.



there


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 11, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Star Wars



Doubt it. While there are some things that would work (catching him in a supernova, mindrape, etc.) Buu has the kaikai teleportation technique so he can just go around blowing up their planets and teleporting away too fast to be tracked. I have not yet seen a Force user capable of tracking a single being through multiple teleport jumps across the galaxy and mindraping it.



Hellspawn28 said:


> No one in Godzilla is going to beat Buu (Or at the moment unless Toho makes a super powerful Godzilla that can destroy galaxies in one shot). I love Godzilla as the next guy but he will just turn them all into candy or blow up the Planet in a ease.



Leo Mothra could via time travel. I don't think any others could, though.



> Lord of the Rings



Very questionable. Eru Illuvatar did create the "universe", but IIRC the LOTR universe is just the earth, the moon, and the stars are just lights on a dome surrounding them. It's not very big. In addition, Eru couldn't kill Melkor but instead banished him to outside of the universe, Buu can cross dimensions with kaikai so I don't know if that would work. However Eru, the Valar, and the Maiar are non-corporeal spirits so I don't think Buu could do much to them either. I'd call a tie.



キャンデー said:


> Im pretty sure yu yu hakasho could take him



LOL NO



Hellspawn28 said:


> No it not since Watchmen takes place it own universe since Alan Moore mention that he likes to keep his stories in their own universe then a one big one. Yeah Doctor Manhattan would solo Buu or the whole DBZGT-verse. I put Mahattan at high Sky father at the most parts.



He is more like Herald level, it's generally agreed that Silver Surfer would beat him. It's just that his powers are in general very broken.



berserkhawk z said:


> Berserk



Again, doubtful. The Idea of Evil can manipulate human destiny, but Buu is not human. Also it was subconsciously created by the emotions of the humans on earth, so I'm pretty sure if Buu blew up the earth and killed the humans then the IoE would die along with them.



Darklyre said:


> Actually, in FC: Superman Beyond, one of the alternate universe Supermen was basically Dr. Manhattan, complete with blue skin, atomic symbol on the forehead, the ability to split into multiple bodies with a shared consciousness, super growth, etc.



That was more like an homage, it wasn't the actual Doctor Manhattan.



Irvine Kinneas said:


> Saiyukiverse would destroy Buu quite easily.



How so?



Medusa said:


> Neon Genesis Evangelion



Doubtful. There's a bunch of unquantifiable weird stuff in it, but going by actual feats they don't have the power.



> Death Note



I don't see how. The Death Note only works on humans, also IIRC it doesn't work on anyone more than 122 years old, I'm pretty sure Buu is millions of years old.



> Bleach



Absolutely not.



> the Matrix



If Buu was just a program in the matrix, then sure. But outside of it, he would destroy them. Even if he was hooked up physically to the Matrix (I'm not sure how that would happen), it would still be unable to kill him due to his nature and body, and when he powered up the machinery that was connected to him would be destroyed and he could escape.



> Hellsing



At most they would tie, due to Schrodinger's cheap power



> FLCL



Atomsk can steal solar systems, but we don't know how long this takes, or anything about his defensive capabilities/durability. I'm going to say no, they can't.



> Mahou Sensei Negima



No. Unless they get a major powerup. Buu is more than twice as fast as Thunder God Negi.

Anyway, some more that haven't been mentioned yet (going through the OBD wiki here for ideas)

Dungeons and Dragons
Warcraft (possibly, they have gods that create planets and beings that control time)
666 Satan (again, possibly, highly dependent on multiple factors)
Ah! My Goddess (manga version, if I hear correctly)
CLAMPverse (Clow Reed and Mokona, I hear)
Dual! Parallel Trouble Adventure (part of the Tenchi multiverse)
El-Hazard (Eye of God/Trigger of Destruction)
GaoGaiGar (apparently they have an attack that destroys the sun)
Heroic Age
Lost Universe (part of the Slayers multiverse)
Outlaw Star (been a long time since I watched it but I remember the Galactic Ley Line having some crazy cosmic power)
Ronin Warriors (going by info from the respect thread)
Trigun (possibly, if what I hear about the later manga chapters is true)
Crossgen Comics
Dark Horse Comics
Vertigo Comics
Valiant Comics
8-bit Theatre
Chronicles of Narnia (possibly, I believe there were some impressive feats posted in the Aslan vs. Galactus thread)
Danny Phantom (time controllers/possession)
DCAU (Amazo)
Disney (they have a lot of cosmic beings)
Futurama
Manifoldverse
Samurai Jack (the gods)
Shadow Raiders
The Culture
Xeeleeverse


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dark Hourse does not have it own universe if not mistaken. I don't think anyone from Hellboy would beat him from what I have seen. Their is other Image superheros that would most likely beat Buu like Supreme and The Darkness.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Dark Hourse does not have it own universe if not mistaken. I don't think anyone from Hellboy would beat him from what I have seen. Their is other Image superheros that would most likely beat Buu like Supreme and The Darkness.



Isn't the Ogdru Jahad a universe-level cosmic being?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

The saint seiya verse(include the titans)


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

Considering Buu was only using Kikai to track a specific target, it's unlikely he'll do anything other than his typical MO and fly across the galaxy.

And the Celestials have the solar system destroying superweapon.

The Dark Jedi use it on him.

And Nihilus could eat him.

From another planet.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Isn't the Ogdru Jahad a universe-level cosmic being?



I believe so, I never got that far into the comics though.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh and let's not forget the Fairly Odd Parentsverse.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well any verse with toon force would most likely beat him. In the dinsey-verse, Mickey is the PIS king afterall.



> Danny Phantom (time controllers/possession)



I doubt Danny can use a body possession on him since I remember it not working on Danny dad at one point (It been while since I watch the show, and I don't recall the show being above Naruto).


----------



## Seyta (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Well any verse with toon force would most likely beat him. In the dinsey-verse, Mickey is the PIS king afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> *I doubt Danny can use a body possession on him since I remember it not working on Danny dad at one point (It been while since I watch the show, and I don't recall the show being above Naruto).*



He doesn't need to

They have Clockwork, who controls time

They also have the Ghost Writer, and everything he writes comes true...
"Majin Buu then proceeded to turn himself into chocolate" =\


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Well any verse with toon force would most likely beat him. In the dinsey-verse, Mickey is the PIS king afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Danny can use a body possession on him since I remember it not working on Danny dad at one point (It been while since I watch the show, and *I don't recall the show being above Naruto*).



Are you joking? The show has intangible ghosts, one of them can manipulate time, and they have their own version of the Infinity Gauntlet, not to mention Ghost Writer. They're way above Naruto.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh crap I forgot about that, I stop watching the show along with nick back in 2006 since I got bored with most of their shows. Who would thought that a kids cartoon would be that strong.

I wounder if the Legacy of Kain-verse would able to stop him? I remember they had some elder gods and Kain was at Level 3 immortality.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Oh crap I forgot about that, I stop watching the show along with nick back in 2006 since I got bored with most of their shows. *Who would thought that a kids cartoon would be that strong.*
> 
> I wounder if the Legacy of Kain-verse would able to stop him? I remember they had some elder gods and Kain was at Level 3 immortality.



Looney Toons, Ed Ed'n Eddy, The Fairly Oddparents, and Popeye are all kids' cartoons... =\


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, Samurai Jack, Teen Titans...

Kids shows are actually quite powerful.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 11, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, Samurai Jack, Teen Titans...
> 
> Kids shows are actually quite powerful.



Wasn't there a thread once that said that the Powerpuffs would end up beating Pre-crisis superman.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know about Superman, but I do recall one where it was heavily argued that they would beat Goku (I think Dar Evangel made it).

So yeah, you can see the kind of power they have.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

Seyta said:


> Looney Toons, Ed Ed'n Eddy, The Fairly Oddparents, and Popeye are all kids' cartoons... =\



I know and not to mention Aladdin can beat him since The Genie can always wish him alway.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I know and not to mention Aladdin can beat him since The Genie can always wish him alway.



Which is why Disney was listed in the verses.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think Dinsey all live in the same universe IIRC unless you count the Addain and Hercules crossover as canon.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I don't think Dinsey all live in the same universe IIRC unless you count the Addain and Hercules crossover as canon.



House of Mouse. They all appeared in it.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 11, 2009)

Didn't Bambi's mom appeared in Beuty and the Beast. I think they're in the same universe.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

I would say Ratchet & Clank since they have the Dimensionator but Buu can always escape from it and will destroy all the Planets in the Galaxy before they can do anything.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 11, 2009)

Tenchi Universe had a galaxy buster. Should that be on the list?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 11, 2009)

Tenchi Universe is not canon since it was stated by the creator to be part of the Tenchi series. But GT is not canon but we still use it in a debate, so Tenchi Universe would beat him.

Edit: I forgot about the Lovecraftian universe. I have not read all of his stories yet but the Cthulhu Mythos has some powerful stuff.


----------

